# Running in the rain



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

We took the beagles out this morning to try to get some running in before the rain started. We hunted for a half hour and then the drizzle started, which quickly turned to steady rain. We stayed out another half hour until we were soaked to the skin.
The dogs didn't seem to mind the rain and kept their noses down and hunted. We had one dog open and a short run in the rain but that was all. I was surprised that the dogs could find scent in the wet conditions. It must have been hard to follow scent through wet leaves in the rain.
Any thoughts or experiences running beagles on rabbits or hares in the rain?

Lindsey


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Usually they can run good in the rain as long as it isnt a heavy downpour.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree riverroads but today we had the same experience as Lindsey did. Short runs and not much barking. Dogs hunted well but just didn't seem to be able to scent them very well.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've had some of my best running with a light rain comming down. What came down today around here was not a light rain.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Some of the best days running I've had was on damp or wet grass but for some reason I've noticed the dogs have trouble in the rain . I went Sat. morning in the rain . Started 7 rabbits and only one circled before the trail broke down . The dogs lost the scent within 50 to 70 yards on the others .


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

We had two awesome runs Saturday. The rain let up and so I went and dumped the dogs and I hadn't finished getting my coat on or my gun and they were off. This rabbit went on a huge 600 yard loop, into a huge deep swamp and the dogs stayed on him. I snuck ahead to the dry ground, to wait and there he is. Picked up the gun and click! A darned misfire  So I got another shell in (410) and made a little move, as the dogs were nearing and his opportunities were few and I got him.

We jumped a second and they were off again and here comes wind and rain. This one straight lined out running swamp and field edges, probably another 600 yard run. I caught up with the dogs on a check and saw the rabbit flush and head back toward where he was jumped. I ran through the woods to cut him off. Shortly he came rocketing out and I got lucky with quite a long shot and rolled him. The dogs weren't far behind and didn't object to heading back to the truck as we were soaked to the bone.

Yesterday they jumped one at the house between the showers. They ran that one around 4 times before I called them off. Some of the best running this year


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I just had a terrible flashback of a song I once heard...Did you catch it Eric?


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been having trouble finding good numbers of rabbits this year,but saturday I found some.The dogs ran all morning long like they were tied to them.we hunted untill about noon,and then it was raining so hard you could hardly hear the dogs.so we quit.we ended up killing 6 which were all buck rabbits.if you are having trouble running them they are probably doe rabbits.they loose there scent this time of year.good luck!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

upper, I have found that to be normally true, about the buck rabbits. They (the buck rabbits) will also run much farther than they normally would. The distances I mentioned above are a long way from normal for those areas, usually just 100 yard or so runs.


----------

